
IMDb closing FTP site with free data - amadvance
https://getsatisfaction.com/imdb/topics/imdb-data-now-available-in-amazon-s3
======
Rjevski
FTP is a shit protocol so good riddance, see
[http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie](http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie)

However if the other comment about less data being available it's a bit of a
bummer, but FTP should die nonetheless.

------
amadvance
They are replacing it with S3, but reducing a lot the shared data, and you
have to pay S3 to access it.

